# Using ZFS to rollback to clean installation?



## ultrakomm (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi!

When I first installed my FreeBSD system, I created a ZFS snapshot of the clean installation. I then installed a couple of applications and created a few files, and then attempted to rollback to the clean installation. But it did not work. The applications I installed are still there (nano for example).

Is there a way to remove all new files that have been created, as well as rolling back the files that have been modified? A complete revert to the earlier state, pretty much?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bbzz (Nov 24, 2012)

How did you create snapshots, and how did you rollback? How did you install FreeBSD?

Without being concrete about steps you did, it's hard to give a concrete answer.


----------



## ultrakomm (Nov 24, 2012)

Sorry. I was in a hurry.

I installed FreeBSD (ZFS root) following this guide: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=31557. I then created a snapshot using this command: [CMD=]zfs snapshot zroot@clean[/CMD] I then attempted to rollback using a [CMD=]zfs rollback zroot@clean[/CMD]

Maybe I'm doing something terribly wrong?


----------



## bbzz (Nov 25, 2012)

Those are the commands, if you have only one filesystem, i.e. everything under */*.
Otherwise check man pages and -r switch.


----------

